# Destin nearshore reef GPS numbers



## JD7.62

Hey guys where can I find the numbers for the public stuff out of destin? I found some numbers online but I dont know which ones are closest to reach from a yak.

Thanks.


----------



## JD7.62

Or at least the names so I can look them up.


----------



## bbarton13

http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsSTATEWATERSEAST.html


----------



## JD7.62

Thanks man, I found that site but I must have missed the map.

I cant leave until after eight AM tomorrow and have to be back around one. Im in Navarre, would yall head over to destin or to Ft pickens?


----------



## bbarton13

thew destin reefs are closer then 3 barges and i think there better


----------



## MrPhoShiz

yeh id go to destin 3barges has been lackluster. hit and miss.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I go to destin kayak fishing and spearfishing a lot. I actually shot 2 sheepshead on the destin inlet today, diving from my kayak.

The best way to get a visual is to download google earth and download this file http://destinsharks.com/google-earth-marine-maps/. It shows all the public numbers in Destin on google earth. Very nice and easy to help plan a trip. 

This is a great site, includes all okaloosa public numbers, which in my experience are quite accurate. http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html

Enjoy!


----------



## JD7.62

Where do yall park to hit the urchin reef area? I heard you parked near pompano st but that was two and half miles from the reef. We had very little time to fish today and most of it was spent paddling to the reef.

Clemsontiger still managed a nice twenty four inch ARS even though we literally only had enough time to make maybe ten drops.


----------

